# Snow Goose Hunt Near Yankton



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I know how much you guys all love pictures so I thought that I'd post a few from our spread near Yankton this weekend.


















We got 4 on Thursday evening and 25 on Saturday. We had about 1000 windsocks and 85 floaters









This is Sunday we ended up with 10 geese.










A good way to end a hunt one of our Buddies thought that it would be cool to run over the E-caller. Completely accidental but still sucks none-the-less. We just finished converting it to a CD player last we and now we get to start all over.[/img]


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We actually got 4 thursday night 25 friday and 10 on saturday. Wish we could have hunted today but we had to come home. Now just gotta get a good ecaller rigged up and get back at it. A great way to start the year none the less.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice spread guys, good looking choice of location.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks Chris..we took a huge risk on setting up there we just knew we wanted a pond and saw birds in the area.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Well there's the new e-caller hopefully it will solve some of the problems we were having in the blinds and allow us to adjust volume from a distance with the remote. Only took about 2 hours and $150.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

fancy lookin. I hunted over an e-caller last weekend that was most impressive. huge speakers and many of them. we had 5 blinds packed close together and I had a hard time hearing the guys next to me! makes a guy giddy I tell ya.


----------



## johnksully (Mar 6, 2006)

Where's the battery?


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The door on the right will hold a Vexilar style battery but usually we just run a large deep cycle marine battery so we don't have to worry about it if we have it running for 8-10 hours.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks pimp. Nice spread.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

:sniper: 
Looks like a real good spread.Good Job on having success.
:beer: 
Hammer um boys


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

how did u guys get the stakes into the ground was it soft or did u have to drill holes

:sniper: get um all


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

It was soft enough and those are all 26" Powder Coated Steel Stakes you can push pretty hard before they bend. The only one we've bent so far is one a falling goose thought he'd run into.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

was that up between utica and springfeild? i am pretty sure that we seen you. there was alot of geese up there. i live in yankton and had out about 200 full bodies, did pretty good. went pass shooting and got a few. congrats on the good hunt.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

It was east of Tyndall about 5-8 miles. We were on the south side of the highway about a mile in a pasture. Probably coulnt have seen us unless it was from a gravel road. You guys got any geese left down around yankton?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

scatterwood, put it in a brick enclosure this time 4 your buddy :lol:


----------

